# What is your piranhas favourite food?



## Natural.Playboy

Everyone post down there piranhas favourite food in a top three list...

1. Red Rose Minnows
2. Shrimp
3. Goldfish


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Yeah piranhas love there food alright... ill list 3 of the more favorites for you:

Shrimp pellets
Krill
Bloodworms


----------



## Judazzz

I think this is their top-3 list (I asked them, but they didn't answer, so I'm only guessing







)

1) shrimp
2) goldfish feeders
3) smelt


----------



## NIKE

my top three would have to be

1) shrimp
2) silversides 
3) feeders


----------



## RHOM

1 pond fish 
2 beef heart
3. smelt


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

1. Live feeder
2. Live feeder
3. Live feeder


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

smelt
shrimp
worms
steak
pork
chicken

in order of favoritism, they will only eat fresh steak, pork and chicken, for some reason they wont eat it once its frozen very long


----------



## ou8twenty

1/ chicken liver
2/ beef liver
3/ feeders
4/ krill
5/ cichild pellets
6/ blood worms


----------



## RHOMKILLA

1.STRIPS OF LEAN MEAT (BEEF)
2.GOLD FISH
3.FROZEN KRILL
4.OTHER (MISC. FISH)


----------



## rong666

calimari rings
shrimp
cichild gold pellets


----------



## WebHostExpert

blood worms
brine shrimp
guppie feeders
goldfish feeders
MAD


----------



## Raptor

1. fish fillets

2. gold fish

3. shrimp
I have mixed thoughts on the fish because of mess.


----------



## Croz

1. shrimp
2. bloodworm
3. brine shrimp
4. raw chicken
4. beefheart


----------



## FeederFish33

1. Feeders
2. Krill
3. Shrimp
4. Sinking Pellets
5. Flake food


----------



## thePACK

beefheart
feeders
shrimp


----------



## readingbabelfish

Mine would have to be"

1) Earthworms
2) Beef Hearts
3) Goldfish


----------



## MPower

Anything I drop in there.


----------



## (ActivePulse)

BeefHeart all the way
Goldfish 
smelt


----------



## RhomZilla

Goldfish
BeefHeart (Frozen from LFS/Local meat market)
Shrimp
Krill
Whatever non-fattening meat in the fridge


----------



## murdoc12

venison
Gold feeders
misc. pond creatures


----------



## DiXoN

whitebait/silversides
shrimp
krill 
feeders
cichlid pellets


----------



## golfer931

1. bala sharks

2. red-tail sharks

3. deer meat


----------



## piranha 13

1. Feeders
2. Earthworms
3. Fish Filets


----------



## DBROWN

Roast beef
Feeders
chicken
earth worms
bloodworms
basically everything


----------



## tyourkie66

1.GOLDFISH
2.MY FINGER TIPS








3.GOLDFISH


----------



## Black Piranha

Nightcrawlers. home grown


----------

